# Can Burton Achilles grabbers be adjusted?



## Grant (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a pair of Burton Sabbaths that are a few model years old but brand new out of the box this season. They are great and I love them and had no discomfort the first time I rode them which was just a weeknight or 2 in the Poconos. I spent this weekend in Vermont and after 2 days the Achilles grabbers were really starting to hurt me. It feels as if they are too low on my heel and rather than grabbing the back of my foot just above the heel they are digging into the side of the upper part of my heel. Besides this the boots fit great. I don't even really feel it much when I'm just standing but when I'm riding or especially sitting on the lift with my feet hanging I really started to feel it bad towards the end of the day.

Would heat molding help this? I'd rather not heat mold them because they are otherwise good. Also, I'd imagine that heat molding will just soften the foam and not the plastic that actually makes up the Achilles grabber so it would just compress the foam more around the plastic and probably make the problem worse. They are Imprint 4 liners. Is there anyway to open up the Achilles grabber?


----------



## Grant (Feb 11, 2013)

Anybody? Any thoughts on dealing with pressure points in the heels?


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

Have you emailed Burton yet? If you haven't I would recommend that you do. I have some Burton boots from 2005 that came with different size j bars that Velcro'd in and were interchangeable. There had imprint 3 liners in them for what it's worth.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Try two things and this might help a lot. Try recycling your old foot beds into your new boots. I have a pair of 32 ones I have used in three different pairs. It help a lot. If its that bad toss your old liners into the new shells and ride on. Sounds like break in pains to me, been there so many times, I demolish boots. Heat molding could help since it speeds up the break in time but again it sounds like the normal process of breaking in new boots. Also try different socks, thinner if you need a little room, thicker if you've got room and need a little extra padding, I'm not a big fan of thick socks but it can't hurt either. 

When I got my Burton Grails they were great in the store but after about four hours on the hill my heels hurt horrible. Since then they have broken in and are fine now. New boots take about 12 to 24 hours of solid riding to break in. That would about three or four trips depending on how long you ride when you head up each time. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Brambo (Dec 21, 2012)

Grant,

How is it now? I got the '13 Imperials from a local shop to try them out walking around the house before I actually buy them, and I'm having the same problem. The heel-grabbers are pressing my outer ankle-bones.. 
I've tried so many shoes lately and these are the best fit thus far, except for the heel/achilles grabbers...
So, any progression in the fit? Do you still use them/like them? Solved the problem?
Tell us!


----------

